# Cumberland County Animal Control: Drop the 72-hour-kill proposal!! Sign Petition



## Anniebea (Nov 23, 2011)

PLEASE go sign this petition. North Carolina is trying pass a law that dog breeds like Pit Bulls, Rottweilers, German Shepherds, etc. CANT be adopted from animal shelters and will be killed within 72 hours of being there. It's fast and easy to sign it and you could be saving THOUSANDS of dogs' lives.
It doesn't matter if you live there or not, signing the petition can help.
http://www.change.org/petitions/dr-jeannette-m-council-drop-the-72-hour-kill-proposal


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you have any info stating this is being considered as a law? As far as I can tell, it would only be the policy of this one shelter.


----------



## Anniebea (Nov 23, 2011)

Its not for ALL shelters, its just for that specific shelter, i live in California, but i think that no matter where its wrong and shouldn't allowed, and if one shelter can ban those breeds, whats stopping all the rest to do the same?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, you said "pass a law" and that's not what it was. Isn't that somewhat misleading?

Anyway, that shelter is a slaughterhouse. They murder 11,000 dogs a year and adopt out fewer than 2,000. What difference would it make whether they're killing the dogs for their breed or some other reason? Besides, a huge number of other shelters already have breed policies. Probably the majority. Ask your local shelter about their breed policies. County/city Animal Control shelters are usually hellholes.


----------

